# Cormoran Cormaxx BR 5A 30 Explosionszeichnung



## Amunra (12. März 2013)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen;+ ob jemand evtl. eine Explosionszeichnung der Cormoran BR 5A 30 oder höher besitzt.
Wäre super wenn mir das jemand einscannen und schicken könnte. beim fetten ist der Freilauf raus gegangen und ich weiss nicht genau wie das wieder zusammen gehört. Klemmt immer wenn ich es wieder zusammen setze.#q

MfG


----------



## esox98 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cormoran Cormaxx BR 5A 30 Explosionszeichnung*

Petri

Schick mir bitte mal Deine Maiadresse, dann kann ich Dir einige Fotos senden => tomreichardt@web.de

Die Feder wieder rein zu machen ist kein großes Ding!!! - wenn man eine hat! 

Habe ein größeres Problem als Du ...

Bei meiner Rolle ist die Feder ausgeleiert gewesen bzw. gebrochen & man bekommt keine Feder mehr als Ersatzteil! Aber die Rolle ist noch tip top und zum wegschmeißen echt zu schade!!

Schönen Sonntag

Petri Tom


----------



## boskobiati (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Cormoran Cormaxx BR 5A 30 Explosionszeichnung*

Petri,

habe das gleiche Problem mit der Feder... steht das Angebot noch ?

Lg


----------

